# Question about the Onkyo TX-NR509



## tonith (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello

Will the Audyssey 2EQ work if i am using the receiver's zone 2? I want to use the receiver as my pre only.

Its the Onkyo TX-NR509


Thanks

Tonith


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

2eq doesn't apply any processing to the satellites, so you'll just have to set levels and xovers by hand. However, I doubt that the xovers apply to zone 2 which I'm guessing is full range only. you'll want to check the manual if you're using a subwoofer.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Marshall is spot on. Moreover, 2EQ does not apply Filtering to the Subwoofer Channel as well. And indeed 2EQ only works in the main area and not any Zones.

If wanting to use the 509 as a Preamp, you really cannot as it does not have Preamplifier Outputs aside from the Subwoofer Output. With Onkyo's, that Feature only shows up on the 700 Series on up.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonith (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks for the answers.

tonith


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------

